# Iphone 4 or samsung galaxy S



## djsporting

I have the choice of an iphone for or the old galaxy S (released in march 2010) which one should I choose and why?


----------



## justarealguy

I'd go with the Galaxy S, very close to Nexus S and lots of dev support. Android is my personal preference so I'd stick with them.

Are these used? There are newer phones coming out and I'd personally wait.


----------



## giganews35

Idk. I own the Galaxy S 4g from T-mobile..and I came from a G1...depends on what you're going to be using it for. I love using it in my car as my mp3 player. It came with a 16gb card so I have plenty of space for my favorites, oh yea and it has FLAC playback









The screen is also pretty nice on the Galaxy, and the camera is very good other than not having a flash. 720p recording as well. Overall I'm pleased with the phone, just not with T-mobile's service.


----------



## s-x

I'd take the galaxy. Depends on you though. If you dont plan on customizing the phone or rooting it go for the iphone.


----------



## Rian

Depends on who you are, There's allot of dev support for the Galaxy S, and its also Android if you like that.

If you're a simple person and doesn't like tinkering (unlikely as this is OCN) then go for the iphone 4.


----------



## unexpectedly

I was a smartphone hater... Until my lady bought me an iphone 3g. Omg once i had it, i don't know how i lived without it. 2 years pass... And Im pretty annoyed with how slow it is...

I got the galaxy s and it does to the iphone what the iphone did to my old flip phones.

There's no way i would even consider an iphone now. Android is so much more useful because each app isn't jailed. Apps seamlessly integrate with your phone's data as they need. Plus my Captivate switches from one app to another super quick.

And the best part? Steve jobs doesn't get even more rich from my purchase.


----------



## E_man

They are both great phones. It really depends on if you like iOS or android.

Also, since you are on AT&T (I'm assuming), I'd look at the HTC Inspire and the Motorola Atrix as well.


----------



## james_ant

Another vote for the Samsung Galaxy S.

Two of my friends have one and it really is much better than an iPhone. Its 720p recording is amazing and if you unlock it you can put a PSone emulator on it.

I plan to get a Galaxy S 2 in a couple months though.


----------



## Kanno92

I am a Iphone 4 user... and im very happy with this phone... every day you have new apps for enjoy with your device...


----------



## Bindusar

Just got my iPhone 4 (Verizon) and love it. It is my first smart phone so I don't have any basis to say one is better than the other. I will say though that I just like my stuff to work and while I do like to tinker with stuff from time to time some things, like my phone, I just like to have work out f the box with minimal BS. Yeah, I am an old dude too so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## SC2pro

iphone 4 is a great phone but its too late. Galaxy S seems to be a good phone but is way too old.the iphone 5 is coming soon so wait for that. you should wait because remember you will have this phone for at least 2 years(depending on upgrade time of ur network) so its not worth getting a 1 year old phone when you will be forced to keep it for 2 years. get at least the latest technoligy=iphone 5


----------



## jethro_static

They are the same. it's just a matter of preference. Now, How to make a choice. Go for the one with a higher resale value. I will go for iPhone if you're getting it free. I just sold an iPhone 3g 8Gb for 178 bucks. That's almost a 3 year old phone. If your gonna buy it, I'd go for which one is cheaper. Coz both OS can do what the other can do.


----------



## VinhDiezel

Get the galaxy S.


----------



## sccr64472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djsporting;12875753*
> I have the choice of an iphone for or the old galaxy S (released in march 2010) which one should I choose and why?


As an Apple shareholder, I highly encourage you to buy the Iphone. I don't own one and don't really see the hype being merited, but your purchase would help the bottom line








Edit: To the above poster claiming Iphone5 is coming soon, I literally laughed out loud. Can you share your secret information? The exact question regarding a newer Iphone was rebuffed at the last public event, so I'd love to hear your source.


----------



## Pendulum

I also just got an iPhone 4 on Verizon, I almost bought the same phone but I just didn't like it all.
The camera is much better, the touch screen is flawless, the screen/picture is spot on, and the build quality is higher. [doesn't feel like cheap plastic]

If you like to tinker with your phone you'll probably enjoy the GS more.


----------



## jjsoviet

Galaxy S. Excellent phone for tinkerers out there, massive support for kernels and custom ROM's. Doing the ClockworkMod recovery is easy, and new lagfixes will literally shoot the Galaxy's performance up in benchmarks.


----------



## Acroma

Galaxy S 100%, bigger screen, brighter screen, EXPANDABLE MEMORY! Replaceable BATTERY! Amazon app store!!!! and support up the wazzu..

I'm sorry to say but the Iphone was just the start of the smartphones. It's not the king anymore.


----------



## lastmemory

Take the iPhone 4 only if you are able to jailbreak it. ( Free apps , free tethering , themes , etc...). You won't regret it , it's fluid , it has nice games.

The Galaxy S is also a good alternative , but personally to me it doesn't feel as good as an iPhone.. ( fluidity and general experience ).


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sccr64472;12878285*
> As an Apple shareholder, I highly encourage you to buy the Iphone. I don't own one and don't really see the hype being merited, but your purchase would help the bottom line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: To the above poster claiming Iphone5 is coming soon, I literally laughed out loud. Can you share your secret information? The exact question regarding a newer Iphone was rebuffed at the last public event, so I'd love to hear your source.


I'd bet massive sums of money it will be shipping within exactly 3 months from now (before June 26)

Source, they do the exact same thing every year. Yearly cycles are exceptionally easy to predict, they happen at pretty much they same time every year


----------



## tx-jose

droid FTW

/thread


----------



## s-x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


I'd bet massive sums of money it will be shipping within exactly 3 months from now (before June 26)

Source, they do the exact same thing every year. Yearly cycles are exceptionally easy to predict, they happen at pretty much they same time every year










Steve jobs died, apple is dead. No more iphone no more ipad, no more mac.


----------



## Acroma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s-x;12881363*
> Steve jobs died, apple is dead. No more iphone no more ipad, no more mac.


not sure if troll.


----------

